# Stroh Detroit beer bottle found swimming



## RCO (Jul 9, 2016)

had posted this to my swim finds post but it hadn't got any replies to my questions about this bottle , found it swimming on july 4th oddly enough . don't really know much about it . 

from " STROH " Detroit registered - contents 12 1/2 fluid ounces , no other markings .
any ideas how old it is ? common ? anyone more familiar  with it ?


----------



## iggyworf (Jul 9, 2016)

I have one just like it. I think they are relatively common. Not sure of the date, maybe the 20's? My Dad worked there here in Detroit for over 37yrs until they closed.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 9, 2016)

My Guess is roughly 1912-1919 time frame. Extremely common. I find them all the time. I got cases of them & sometimes leave them behind. In my Opinion worth $1.00. LEON.


----------



## RCO (Jul 10, 2016)

figured it was likely fairly common , more trying to determine the time period and if I had found an older area or not . it would appear it was older than the 50's and 60's bottles I was pulling out nearby , although still less of a common find around here being its from Detroit


----------

